

Secrets of the first practical artificial leaf - evoxed
http://portal.acs.org/portal/acs/corg/content?_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=PP_ARTICLEMAIN&node_id=223&content_id=CNBP_029905&use_sec=true&sec_url_var=region1&__uuid=e6e067fa-7208-4256-83d6-3da5276ac52e
See abstract: http://pubs.acs.org/stoken/presspac/presspac/full/10.1021/ar2003013
======
evoxed
Whoops, for those interested in the real deal (much more detailed) see here:
[http://pubs.acs.org/stoken/presspac/presspac/full/10.1021/ar...](http://pubs.acs.org/stoken/presspac/presspac/full/10.1021/ar2003013)

